# Brake problems



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

hi, friends. pleasehelp me,

I´m the owner of a 83" 280ZX, but I have some problems with the brakes...

----no parts are sale... what other datsun or nissan´s use the same brake parts.

----you have this problems in a 280 zx ?


thanks


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

ive never had problems finding break parts for my car. most auto parts stores still carry break parts i need. but if you want to upgrade your breaks go to www.modern-motorsports.com they have a big break upgrade kit for your car. you can put a 13" dia willwood break system for your car..


----------

